# Strange teats, what is this?



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I've never seen this before. This is a first freshener with lots of milk, nursing triplets. Milk is normal, no udder congestion, everythings very soft and she milks easily. The bumps feel like they are on her skin. They're soft, sort of like a lumpy varicose vein might feel on the back of your leg, don't appear to contain fluid or puss. No apparent soreness. We noticed this the day before she kidded when her milk came in. Both teats have them but her right side is worse. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I can't find a post edit button, but forgot to mention that I enhanced the photo so you could see the lumps better.. They don't stick out as far as it looks in the photo.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could she have possibly had some little nubs since she was born and it was never noticed?


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I suppose it's possible, and now they're just more prominent since she's full, but I check for extra and unusual teats pretty well on all our baby girls.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks like a blowout where the skin is a bit thinner. As long as the kids are nursing ok or you can milk her out, it shouldn't be a big problem. I don't think there is much can be done about it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

In young kids, superficial teats are not seen but sometimes felt....these are different than a "double teat or a fish tail teat", superficial teats, if a doe has them, will show up when the udder fills as bumps on the teats and some will have a center to them similar to the orifice on the functioning teats. They are a genetic defect same as a double teat would be.
To me, this is what it appears that your doe has.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ditto Liz looks to be in the teat scur family to me as well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Never seen anything like it before. Could it be like just a mole?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Teat scurs or superficial teats appear to be just like a mole, my oldest doe has one on her teat and it actually got smaller with each freshening( she freshened 7 times)


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

http://books.google.com/books?id=lY-ONN ... urs&f=true

You might find this interesting.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

That section on Weeping Teats and teat wall cysts pretty well describes the situation. My son reports his hand gets a bit wet when he milks, but upon looking we can't determine where the milk is coming from. It's not interfering with her nursing or our milking, so I guess there's not much to be done about it. I know this line of goats quite well, including the herd their ancestors came from, and don't know of any incidents like this in the past. Very strange.


----------

